# [Fun Poll] Are your earlobes attached or unattached? :)



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Unattached here! lol


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

My lobes flap freely in the wind.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

All I can think of is the song..

Do your ears hang low?
Do they wobble too and fro?
Can you tie them in knot? 
Can you tie them in a bow?.....

Lordy, it will be in my head all day now!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

LibertyME said:


> All I can think of is the song..
> 
> Do your ears hang low?
> Do they wobble too and fro?
> ...


Haha, sorry... but again


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Attached here. And Joe, when I last heard that song, they weren't singing about ears...lol:

Earlobe Attachment Page

A while back, there was a link discovered between earlobe attachment and risk of cardiac disease... gotta google it.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Uh, I don't get what attached and unattached is.... someone please explain?


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

unattached here....


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope so!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

unattached here....


----------



## Me&Ruby (Aug 20, 2007)

moverking said:


> Attached here. And Joe, when I last heard that song, they weren't singing about ears...lol:
> 
> Earlobe Attachment Page
> quote]
> ...


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Attatched here...
I actually knew this girl in highschool who had one earlobe attatched and one earlobe unattatched

Its funny because the quotes on that page are pretty accurate according to our poll...for every 2 people with free, there is 1 people with attatched


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm recessive.........


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Im Free !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

